# NEW!!! IWC Portugieser Line to be introduced this Saturday!



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

As Chris Grainger Err said on social media this week, IWC will introduce their new watches for 2020 this Saturday on Watches and Wonders. This fair will take place on a virtual web platform and other brands like JLC will introduce new watches. Grainger Err also stated that the Portugieser line will see an overhaul this year with the introduction of new models. 

Does anyone here have any predictions or wishes as to what we will see from the brand? I'm hoping for a Portugieser reissue with 41.5mm case, ss numerals and similar movement to the jubilee from the 90's. 

I thought there should be a thread that covered this, mods please move if this doesn't belong here.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

JChvs said:


> .... I'm hoping for a Portugieser reissue with 41.5mm case, ss numerals and similar movement to the jubilee from the 90's ....


I'd be hoping for an even smaller size than that. Why not revert to the dimensions of that 90's Jubilee? Or even a tad smaller?I'd be very happy with a re-issue of the IW5441 (42 mm diameter and only 10 mm thick).

This thread is useless without photos - '93 IW5441 (photo borrowed from the www)









Only now do I realize how similar this Portuguese is to my Minerva Pythagore.


----------



## jimmyatfeldmar (Mar 25, 2020)

MHe225 said:


> I'd be hoping for an even smaller size than that. Why not revert to the dimensions of that 90's Jubilee? I'd be very happy with a re-issue of the IW5441 (38 mm) and would happily trade my 500107 (which is my largest diameter watch, one I can barely pull off comfortably).
> 
> This thread is useless without photos - '93 IW5441 (photo borrowed from the www)
> 
> ...


This would be awesome.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Given the pilot models got a size reduction last year, I wouldn’t be surprised to see new models with a case diameter of 39-40mm. 

Finger crossing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

wkw said:


> Given the pilot models got a size reduction last year, I wouldn't be surprised to see new models with a case diameter of 39-40mm.
> 
> Finger crossing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You hit the nail in the head... size reduction for the Perpetual Calendar which is now 42mm and a new Portuguese Automatic in 40mm. Excellent decision by IWC.


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

MHe225 said:


> I'd be hoping for an even smaller size than that. Why not revert to the dimensions of that 90's Jubilee? I'd be very happy with a re-issue of the IW5441 (38 mm) and would happily trade my 500107 (which is my largest diameter watch, one I can barely pull off comfortably).
> 
> This thread is useless without photos - '93 IW5441 (photo borrowed from the www)
> 
> ...


I thought the jubilee Portugieser from 1993 was a 42mm model. My recommendation for a 41.5 Portugieser is based on the original size of the watch when it was first created.


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

JChvs said:


> You hit the nail in the head... size reduction for the Perpetual Calendar which is now 42mm and a new Portuguese Automatic in 40mm. Excellent decision by IWC.


Yes, just saw that. The 40mm looks great. I've always liked that six o'clock small seconds reference, but found it too big back then.

I haven't followed IWC too closely lately. How is the caliber 82200? Tried to look for discussion on it rather quickly, but couldn't find much.

Exciting stuff.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

firewood said:


> Yes, just saw that. The 40mm looks great. I've always liked that six o'clock small seconds reference, but found it too big back then.
> 
> I haven't followed IWC too closely lately. How is the caliber 82200? Tried to look for discussion on it rather quickly, but couldn't find much.
> 
> Exciting stuff.


It's hard to find information on the IWC 82200 movement, as it appears to have been mostly used in the Da Vinci models that don't get much attention from enthusiasts.

But that 40mm time-only Portugieser seems like a real winner. Here it is in blue:









They'll probably sell a lot of these. A watch with this style and dimensions has been a gaping hole in IWC's lineup for the better part of a decade.


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

firewood said:


> JChvs said:
> 
> 
> > You hit the nail in the head... size reduction for the Perpetual Calendar which is now 42mm and a new Portuguese Automatic in 40mm. Excellent decision by IWC.
> ...


Indeed.

Unfortunately the hands on pics are somewhat disappointing..the advertised 40mm is 40.4mm at 12.4mm, relatively thick with relatively long lugs. Wouldn't be suprised with a L2L of around 48mm.On the wrists shots out there the watch still looks too large.










JLC released the new master control three hander, which is around the same price but 3mm thinner with even longer PR.


----------



## Navman007 (Sep 4, 2017)

MHe225 said:


> I'd be hoping for an even smaller size than that. Why not revert to the dimensions of that 90's Jubilee? I'd be very happy with a re-issue of the IW5441 (38 mm) and would happily trade my 500107 (which is my largest diameter watch, one I can barely pull off comfortably).
> 
> This thread is useless without photos - '93 IW5441 (photo borrowed from the www)
> 
> ...


Please stop torturing us and show us a photo of the Minerva movement


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Mark.W said:


> It's hard to find information on the IWC 82200 movement, as it appears to have been mostly used in the Da Vinci models that don't get much attention from enthusiasts.
> 
> But that 40mm time-only Portugieser seems like a real winner. Here it is in blue:
> 
> ...


Agreed.

That said, since this is IWC, this should be generally available right? Again, not so close to IWC the last few years, but do they have references that have long wait times?


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

firewood said:


> Agreed.
> 
> That said, since this is IWC, this should be generally available right? Again, not so close to IWC the last few years, but do they have references that have long wait times?


Yes. This model should be readily available in your local AD. I don't know however if with the current pandemic there might be shortages in supply chains that could prevent manufacturers from producing the desired number of timepieces.


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

JChvs said:


> Yes. This model should be readily available in your local AD. I don't know however if with the current pandemic there might be shortages in supply chains that could prevent manufacturers from producing the desired number of timepieces.


Thanks.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Navman007 said:


> Please stop torturing us and show us a photo of the Minerva movement


Only because you asked:


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

JChvs said:


> I thought the jubilee Portugieser from 1993 was a 42mm model. My recommendation for a 41.5 Portugieser is based on the original size of the watch when it was first created.


I stand corrected and am better informed now - I have always misread that and it probably has been listed incorrectly often.
Googling the specs, I quickly found that the movement of the IW5441 (cal 9828) is 37.8 mm and the watch / case itself is, as you pointed out correctly, 42 mm
With that, the Jubilee loses some of its appeal for me personally.

ps - I will update my original post; thanks again, JChvs


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

This one steals the show for me


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Love the new models and 40mm is a great size. 

Between this and the pilots, maybe that John Mayer letter from a few years ago was taken seriously?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Seriously considering an IWC this year after these releases. What a great looking collection!


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

I am in Love with the Portugieser Perpetual Calendar 42 - absolutely stunning. IWC have hit it out of the park with this year's line up


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

MHe225 said:


> I stand corrected and am better informed now - I have always misread that and it probably has been listed incorrectly often.
> Googling the specs, I quickly found that the movement of the IW5441 (cal 9828) is 37.8 mm and the watch / case itself is, as you pointed out correctly, 42 mm
> With that, the Jubilee loses some of its appeal for me personally.
> 
> ps - I will update my original post; thanks again, JChvs


I actually wasn't sure myself. I have been researching the Portugieser quite a lot these last few weeks and have fallen in love with the origin story (which I already knew but hadn't paid much attention to). That's why I thought IWC could produce a reissue of the original in 41.5mm with a hand wound movement (although some websites state that the original 325 was 43mm). I love the 5102 Portugieser hand wound 8 days but have never seen in it in the flesh. I think 43mm is too big but it is the closest available incarnation to the original 325. Anyway I love the new collection and unfortunately there aren't any iterations with stainless or silver numerals, case and white dial. Maybe next year.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

denmanproject said:


> This one steals the show for me
> 
> View attachment 15064779


This is amazing- if I decide to buy a gold dress watch this would be it.


----------



## firewood (Apr 15, 2016)

Any love for the blue face 40mm? I really like how IWC does blue faces.


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

firewood said:


> Any love for the blue face 40mm? I really like how IWC does blue faces.


That's my favourite out of the 40mm line-up. The silver face is too close to my 150 Anniversary 8 Day, and I don't wear gold. But the blue is terribly tempting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildcat (Feb 20, 2013)

firewood said:


> Any love for the blue face 40mm? I really like how IWC does blue faces.


I agree, but with the blue dial and silver hands, how would legibility be? I'd be afraid of the silver hands disappearing into the dial. I've not seen that combo in the flesh before, as in on the Chrono, so I suppose anyone with the blue face Chrono and silver hands would be able to let me know about legibility. It's either the blue dial or the silver dial with blue hands for me.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

has anyone seen the 2020 silver dial/blue hand piece "in the metal" yet?

was wondering if its the same silver hue as the 7 day power reserve model? I am quite fond of how the 7-day dial glistens under bright light


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

firewood said:


> Any love for the blue face 40mm? I really like how IWC does blue faces.


I would love to see this one next to some of the Laureus edition pieces. But "fear" that you need to see them in real life to fully appreciate the color. My VC Ingenieur LE is very hard to photograph and is much prettier in the metal than in pics.


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

Vetinari67 said:


> That's my favourite out of the 40mm line-up. The silver face is too close to my 150 Anniversary 8 Day, and I don't wear gold. But the blue is terribly tempting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like your Portugieser 5102? any pics? I'm really tempted by this model, is the 43mm case hard to pull off?


----------



## JChvs (Mar 3, 2014)

MHe225 said:


> I would love to see this one next to some of the Laureus edition pieces. But "fear" that you need to see them in real life to fully appreciate the color. My VC Ingenieur LE is very hard to photograph and is much prettier in the metal than in pics.


I can't imagine it looking any prettier than that... that's a very beautiful dial!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Do they have same case as the flieger for 40mm?


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

wildcat said:


> I agree, but with the blue dial and silver hands, how would legibility be? I'd be afraid of the silver hands disappearing into the dial. I've not seen that combo in the flesh before, as in on the Chrono, so I suppose anyone with the blue face Chrono and silver hands would be able to let me know about legibility. It's either the blue dial or the silver dial with blue hands for me.


The blue is very difficult to read on the standard (non anniversary) outgoing chronograph.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Any thoughts on the 40 mm auto Portugieser vs new JLC master control date automatic. Concerned the white/silver dial on the JLC might be tough to read. Thoughts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

I thinks the real highlights of 2020 Portuguese goes to Yacht Club.


----------



## Burningstorm (Jul 14, 2017)

I really do like the new 40mm design. The blue really hits the nail in the head, beauty thats for sure.

My only concern is the price... £6500. I dunno I just feel thats out for me. Thoughts?


----------



## kwwh (May 14, 2017)

Anyone knows where and how to get that woven strap that was advertised on the new portugieser line?


----------



## kwwh (May 14, 2017)

imgur.com/tH2rX5p


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

JChvs said:


> How do you like your Portugieser 5102? any pics? I'm really tempted by this model, is the 43mm case hard to pull off?


Mine is the 510212, I absolutely love it and it has become my go-to watch for work.

I must say though that the watch has a lot of personal meaning for me as it reminds me of a golden year in my life, and some wonderful times.

I don't have very many good pics of it compared to my other watches funnily enough - here are a couple of old ones from work.



















Is it hard to pull off? I guess that depends on your comfort zone. I think a purist would definitely say it's too large for my 6.5in wrist, but I'm a happy and contented camper. It is a Portugieser after all! The lugs are shorter than on some other IWC models so it hugs the wrist pretty well. If your wrist is 7in and above, you should have no problem at all (IMO)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well….so far I've saved every photo I've seen of the Yacht Club. I have a serious crush on that watch right now.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Chingoo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Unfortunately the hands on pics are somewhat disappointing..the advertised 40mm is 40.4mm at 12.4mm, relatively thick with relatively long lugs. Wouldn't be suprised with a L2L of around 48mm.On the wrists shots out there the watch still looks too large.
> 
> ...


Are the indices and handset "heat blued" or chemically dyed on the IWC-Portugieser-Automatic-40? 
The JLC is nice but I am concern about the legibility under direct sunlight. The silver handsets on silver sunburst dial might not be easy to read.


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

flame2000 said:


> Are the indices and handset "heat blued" or chemically dyed on the IWC-Portugieser-Automatic-40?
> The JLC is nice but I am concern about the legibility under direct sunlight. The silver handsets on silver sunburst dial might not be easy to read.


็Heat Blued for sure.
Silver on Silver will never be hard to read the time because you'll always get shade & shadow on the hands.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Paid a visit to IWC boutique last week and I really like the new Yatchclub. In my opinion, it resembles the good old 3707 GST.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## espresso&watches (Feb 14, 2019)

Chingoo said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Unfortunately the hands on pics are somewhat disappointing..the advertised 40mm is 40.4mm at 12.4mm, relatively thick with relatively long lugs. Wouldn't be suprised with a L2L of around 48mm.On the wrists shots out there the watch still looks too large.
> 
> ...


The original 1930's Portuguese was 41.5mm, so this is actually smaller than the watch on which it is based (though about 2mm thicker). The JLC is a totally different aesthetic - much more restrained, almost austere - not an apples to apples comparison in my opinion. Much respect for JLC as a watchmaker, but their design language (at least in the Master Control line) just doesn't do it for me in the same way the Portugieser line does.


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

The rose gold piece is stunning. I think they absolutely nailed the dials on these. I agree that at 40.4 they're probably still going to wear big, but still a step in a more reasonable direction.


----------



## HDK (Apr 29, 2017)

I love IWCs rose gold with grey dial. Anyone know if they will have this dial on the new Portuguese?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice clean look


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

HDK said:


> I love IWCs rose gold with grey dial. Anyone know if they will have this dial on the new Portuguese?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one? 

I don't think its on the new models


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

espresso&watches said:


> The original 1930's Portuguese was 41.5mm, so this is actually smaller than the watch on which it is based (though about 2mm thicker). The JLC is a totally different aesthetic - much more restrained, almost austere - not an apples to apples comparison in my opinion. Much respect for JLC as a watchmaker, but their design language (at least in the Master Control line) just doesn't do it for me in the same way the Portugieser line does.


I also like the case shape of this automatic 40 over the Chrono. I think it will at least wear quite a bit better than the chrono does.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wow. i'm not so much into Metal Bracelet. but this one looks GREAT . Love the blue dial.


----------



## HDK (Apr 29, 2017)

denmanproject said:


> This one?
> 
> I don't think its on the new models
> 
> View attachment 15143787


exactly like that! drool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attyarchie (May 8, 2018)

Sharing some photos of the Portugieser 40mm.


----------



## Duke84 (Jul 1, 2015)

Attyarchie, nice photos! How big is your wrist?


----------



## jpblackbay (May 7, 2019)

I'm still crushing on the 40 since it came out. Really the whole line is awesome, especially the Yacht Club with the Moon & Tide complication. I mean I'll never sniff it but still really cool.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Portuguese 40 Automatic is available yet? I saw attyarchie's post with some nice real-life photos of them, but as I was strolling around South Coast Mall yesterday (for the first time in many months), I decided to walk into the IWC boutique to inquire about it. The answer is that they have not received shipment of that model yet. Really want to see one in person.


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

dak_la said:


> Does anyone know if the Portuguese 40 Automatic is available yet? I saw attyarchie's post with some nice real-life photos of them, but as I was strolling around South Coast Mall yesterday (for the first time in many months), I decided to walk into the IWC boutique to inquire about it. The answer is that they have not received shipment of that model yet. Really want to see one in person.


Aren't most of the Portugieser 40mm (diameter) and automatic?

The one above seems to be missing some buttons, though...⌚⏱?


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

LCheapo said:


> Aren't most of the Portugieser 40mm (diameter) and automatic?
> 
> The one above seems to be missing some buttons, though...⌚⏱?


The Portugieser 40 Automatic refers to their new release of time-only with small seconds. Other than the vintage Portugieser, this is probably the smallest Portugieser IWC has released in recent years. All of the other models are bigger (e.g., the Portugieser chrono is 40.9mm but wears much bigger than its stated size, the Portugieser 7-day automatic is about 42mm). It also looks like the dial color of this new automatic is silverish, more similar to the 7-day than the chrono, which I like.

You might have been thinking about the chrono version when you stated that it's missing some buttons.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the look of the Portugieser 40 but not sure if I can rock it with my small wrists. I will attempt to see one in person.


----------



## espresso&watches (Feb 14, 2019)

dak_la said:


> Does anyone know if the Portuguese 40 Automatic is available yet? I saw attyarchie's post with some nice real-life photos of them, but as I was strolling around South Coast Mall yesterday (for the first time in many months), I decided to walk into the IWC boutique to inquire about it. The answer is that they have not received shipment of that model yet. Really want to see one in person.


Just popped into my local AD this afternoon. They haven't got any of the new Portuguese line in stock, and no ETA on when they might arrive in store....


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

espresso&watches said:


> Just popped into my local AD this afternoon. They haven't got any of the new Portuguese line in stock, and no ETA on when they might arrive in store....


The boutique in South Coast Plaza actually e-mailed me last week, informing me that they have ordered one of the new Portuguese (the one I told them I was interested in, silver dial with blue hands) and asking me if I would like to come by. I would have popped in if I were still working at the office as it's walking distance from where I work. But unfortunately it's quite far from home and we are now in another lock down in California. So hopefully after things are improved, I can visit the boutique again.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The one with the Blue Dial looks mesmerising!


----------



## Seven Bacon (Jul 3, 2020)

Black dial chronograph with this brown strap for me.


----------



## incogsix (Apr 29, 2020)

dak_la said:


> The boutique in South Coast Plaza actually e-mailed me last week, informing me that they have ordered one of the new Portuguese (the one I told them I was interested in, silver dial with blue hands) and asking me if I would like to come by. I would have popped in if I were still working at the office as it's walking distance from where I work. But unfortunately it's quite far from home and we are now in another lock down in California. So hopefully after things are improved, I can visit the boutique again.


You'll definitely get to visit after Newsom's order is lifted. I had to do curbside pick up this week at SCP and missed out looking at the new collection. I think the chronograph in blue is calling my name.


----------



## vlpix (Feb 11, 2020)

I am finding the blue color on the 40 just perfect. I was looking for some time a dress-watch for the office, and initially i was leaning towards the chrono portugieser. However the new 40 really hits all points

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariuszzar (Sep 8, 2016)

That blue dial - gorgeous.
Very nice watch.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

vlpix said:


> I am finding the blue color on the 40 just perfect. I was looking for some time a dress-watch for the office, and initially i was leaning towards the chrono portugieser. However the new 40 really hits all points
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And although I have yet to switch straps, it looks like it can be a strap monster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

LodeRunner said:


> It's hard to find information on the IWC 82200 movement, as it appears to have been mostly used in the Da Vinci models that don't get much attention from enthusiasts.
> 
> But that 40mm time-only Portugieser seems like a real winner. Here it is in blue:
> 
> ...


That's a winner. Blue dial.


----------



## Vallée de Joux - (Oct 19, 2020)

Atone said:


> That's a winner. Blue dial.


Agreed. The blue dial is a show stopper!

But either way, cant really go wrong with this one


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

vlpix said:


> I am finding the blue color on the 40 just perfect. I was looking for some time a dress-watch for the office, and initially i was leaning towards the chrono portugieser. However the new 40 really hits all points
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue dial just kills - I can't wait to go try one on...


----------

